# Kitchen Devil



## Edifireserv (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello - my first post and new to coffee making - I have a Kitchen Devil Grinder but it seems to not grind the coffee very fine - does anyone know if I can change this even tho it is on the finest setting - or should I get a different machine?

I use a Gaggia Classic machine. Thanks


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I can't find that grinder with a Google search...

It doesn't just have to grind fine enough, it has to be consistent when it does too. Having a grinder capable of grinding "fine enough to choke the machine" won't necessarily be capable of producing a good quality grind. A good grind requires a high level of precision and stability and a powerful motor, to name just a few things. That's why they don't come cheap.

A good starting grinder is a Eureka Mignon (about £200 used) or if you're comfortable with hand grinders a Lido E (£150 coffeehit) or Pharos (£250 coffeehit). I hear the Hausgrind also performs well for espresso but good luck getting hold of one.

When I was starting out I went with a hand grinder. It was a crappy Zassenhaus which I bought on brand reputation. The burrs weren't stable and the grind was woeful. I moved on to an Iberital MC2 paired with a Pavoni before stepping up to the Mignon and now a Ceado E8 paired with an Expobar Brewtus. Oh yeah I started roasting my own beans too, at the time my reasoning was it would save money....it's a slippery slope. My advice to anybody starting would be to go for the Pharos (based on reputation, I haven't had one myself) and have one less piece of equipment to worry about and something that doesn't depreciate in value too much if you lose interest in a few years time. To save time with the inevitable question: the MC2 is loud, annoying to use, and will help you produce muddy espresso - Its resale value is around £90.


----------



## Edifireserv (Sep 19, 2015)

Many thanks for all that - ps my mistake - its called a Kitchen Aid!!


----------

